# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Чистка пианино от пыли

## Maximillyan

В связи с часто возникшими вопросами по необходимости содержания инструмента в чистоте и на основании опыта работы по восстановлению и «реанимации» старых пианино, длительное время выведенных из эксплуатации и хранящихся в недопустимых условиях (гаражи, сараи, чердаки, подвалы, даже балконы, лоджии и т.п.), считаю возможным предпринять попытку дачи рекомендаций владельцам инструментов и начинающим настройщикам.

Требование содержания инструмента в чистоте обусловлено двумя составляющими, а именно: гигиена и качество звукоизвлечения.

По истечении многих лет у меня сложилась практика предварительной чистки пианино перед его настройкой. Могу её порекомендовать всем начинающим настройщикам, так как опытные специалисты знают её  в совершенстве. Не рекомендую заниматься этим самим клиентам, для них я её привожу только с целью заострения внимания к этому, на первый взгляд кажется простому, но, как оказывается, достаточно объёмному и, самое главное, обязательному и необходимому процессу каждой настройки. 

Для примера могу привести подробную технологию весьма и весьма «запущенного» инструмента. Рабочий инструмент, как правило, находится в довольно удовлетворительном состоянии, и приведенная ниже технология может быть несколько упрощена. Общеизвестно, что если на пианино постоянно играют, то моль там чувствует себя «неуютно». Однако, нередки случаи, когда инструмент находится последнее время в активной эксплуатации, а состояние его, в смысле пыли и других загрязнений, просто ужасное. Это обусловлено тем, что перед его приобретением, оно хранилось длительное время в неудовлетворительных условиях, а перед вводом в эксплуатацию, профилактические работы проводились некачественно и формально, либо не были выполнены вообще. Косвенным признаком этого может быть невыровненная клавиатура, под клавишами которой моль «сожрала» прокладки.   

После демонтажа облицовочных деталей и вскрытия клавиатуры, производится предварительная очистка деталей механизмов с помощью пылесоса. Нужно быть осторожным в районе молоточкового механизма, чтобы не повредить детали.
После этого необходимо внимательно осмотреть все детали, узлы и соединения механизма пианино и удалить, возможно, появившиеся в результате небрежного хранения, остатки жизнедеятельности вредных «домашних животных». В основном это последствия активного размножения на текстильных, войлочных и фетровых деталях инструмента моли. Здесь пригодятся различных размеров и конфигураций кисти, сначала с жёстким, а потом и с мягким ворсом. Потом я убеждаю клиента, что, в связи с неудовлетворительным состоянием инструмента, вынужден немного «попылить», переставляю шланг пылесоса «на выброс» и «выдуваю» остатки пыли. Процесс, как правило, сопровождается трагическими восклицаниями клиента, с ужасом наблюдающего на то, как извлечённая «столетняя» пыль оседает на предметах мебели квартиры. К этому надо быть готовым, убеждая хозяйку, что «искусство требует жертв».

Классическим и эффективным способом борьбы с молью является масло чайного дерева. Оно расфасовано в ёмкости по 3-5 грамм, устанавливается в цокольной нижней части инструмента, в крышке необходимо проделать небольшое отверстие. Замену нужно производить один раз в полгода. В наших степных условиях очень эффектна обычная белая полынь. Небольшой веничек «спасает» пианино от моли от полугода до года. 

Но не только моль является вредителем пианино, хотя она наиболее характерна и широко распространена, в практике наблюдал неоднократные случаи, когда под клавиатурой, почему-то в районе 4-5 октавы, обнаруживается классическое мышиное гнездо, иногда с мумифицированными мышиными детёнышами. Чаще всего это происходит на первых этажах многоэтажек, либо при эксплуатации инструмента после его длительного хранения в ненадлежащих условиях. В качестве строительных материалов мыши, чаще всего, используют газеты. По довольно крупным фрагментам одного из таких гнёзд, я определил газету «Правда» с материалами похорон товарища Сталина И.В.  В другом случае это были фрагменты бумажных дореформенных купюр, причём взгляд бабушки при этом выражал некоторые смутные подозрения, а дедушка отводил глаза, с явным сожалением о безвозвратно потерянной «заначке». 

Анализ показал, что мыши, в качестве входа в своё «благоустроенное» жилище используют окно педали, а всё остальное уже - «дело техники». Старые настройщики, в состоянии персонажей на известной картине «Охотники на привале», рассказывают случаи об успешной эксплуатации пианино в качестве жилья, такими представителями животного мира как домашние хомячки, бурундуки и даже белки. Ничего по этому поводу не могу сказать, белки у нас не живут, им нужен лес, а у нас всё больше степь и даже пустыня.

Надеюсь, что убедительно показал, что гигиеническая составляющая необходимости чистки инструмента немаловажна и, более того, обязательна. Приведу только один случай, который убедительно подтверждает это заключение. К нам в город, после известных событий, переехала одна семья из Чечни. Спустя некоторое время девочка заболела тяжелейшей формой аллергии. После неоднократных медицинских обследователей был установлен диагноз и наиболее вероятный аллерген – домашние мыши. Квартира новая, современная, европейского исполнения, третий этаж, мусоропровода нет, мебель вся новая, итальянская. Производя настройку пианино, кстати весьма и весьма неплохой инструмент, под клавиатурой я обнаружил мышиное гнездо. Всё встало на свои места, болезнь девочки возникла сразу после приобретения пианино бывшего в употреблении и неизвестно как хранящегося до этого.  Ежегодно сейчас я настраиваю это пианино, тяжелейшая болезнь девочки, даже на удивление врачам и к большому удовлетворению родителей,  прошла сразу же после настройки.
Вопрос влияния пыли на качество звукоизвлечения тоже немаловажен, безусловно, чистый инструмент звучит «чище» и, на мой слух, несколько громче, в отдельных случаях это отмечают и заказчики.

Пользуясь случаем,  не могу не остановиться и на массовых случаях обнаружения в инструменте посторонних предметов, обнаруженных мной при настройке. Различные монеты, иногда старинные и ценные, иголки, всевозможные заколки и шпильки, ножницы, пилки для ногтей, расчёски, баночки из под косметики, коробки спичек и отдельные спички и ещё много и много всякого «барахла», иногда довольно объёмного и необъяснимого по способу попадания внутрь. Часто это обнаруживается в процессе эксплуатации пианино, когда отказывает механика. Не менее часто всё это вскрывается в процессе настройки. Некоторые, наиболее сообразительные и изобретательные дети, занимающиеся музыкой «из-под палки», часто пользуются этим, «подбрасывают» в пианино и отказываются, хотя бы на короткий срок до прихода настройщика, от занятий, делая себе своеобразные каникулы от ненавистного предмета.   

Таким образом, на основании вышеизложенного, позволю себе заметить, что «пропылесосить под клавиатурой раз в двадцать лет, это нормально», утверждение не совсем корректное, думаю, что такую процедуру желательно делать всё-таки почаще, хотя всё, естественно, зависит от условий эксплуатации; в элитных концертных аудиториях, с климат-контролем, периодическими влажными уборками и обеспечением требуемых параметров влажности и температуры, данная проблема менее актуальна.

Подробнее данный материал изложен в моих методических рекомендациях, которые можно скачать на сайте http://www.donguluk.ucoz.ru/

----------


## veter-koteyka

Maximillyan, простите, не знаю Вашего имени, ваше сообщение - очень ценный материал!!! Жаль, что нам, музыкантам, всегда не хватает времени на действительно достойное содержание наших друзей-инструментов, но на то есть вы - настройщики - Ангелы-хранители наших сокровищ! Спасибо Вам огромное!

----------


## Maximillyan

Спасибо Галина на добром слове, за последние 2-3 года, Вы даже не представляете какой прессинг приходиться выдерживать в результате, опубликованных мной статей в русской сети итнернета. Имя "maxim_tuner" стало для многих людей именем нарицательным и несущим зло. Полгода назад меня стыдливо изгнали из крупного интернет ресурса форума "Классика" и все из-за того, что я вынужден говорить правду. Многие нерадивые настройщики, приходя на заказ, даже не ставят в известность клиента об удалении пыли, однако я считаю, что пыль чистить надо, потому, что это не только условие гигиены, но и в некоторых случаях невозможность обеспечение тех. операции настройщика. Считаю, что, частично клиенты могут самостоятельно при помощи пылесоса удалить пыль. Я не ожидал, что неоднозначную реакцию, может вызвать реакцию мой пост на международном форуме настройщиков. Тот, кто владеет английским, может пополнить свои знания по этой ссылке:
http://www.pianoworld.com/forum/ubbt...1769744/1.html
С уважением, Максим

----------


## veter-koteyka

Думаю, что действительно классные настройщики - это отдельная каста людей. Четно говоря, я думаю, что Вы (позвольте мне Вас причислить к этой касте), одаренные богом люди, в большей степени, чем кто-нибудь из простых смертных, являетесь перфекционистами. А поскольку "перфекционизм" явление в нашем мире довольно редкое, то проще людям Вас не принимать, чем признать свою несостоятельность в том или ином вопросе. Вы, пожалуйста не отчаивайтесь!!! 
Думаю, что энтузиасты и люди действительно "болеющие" собственным делом всегда были и будут в цене! Ваш труд всегда будет нами, музыкантами, оценен по достоинству!!! 
Не знаю, ободрят ли Вас мои слова, но скажу Вам, что, я бы, вероятнее всего, повстречав такого щепетильного в своем деле настройщика, была бы безмерно счастлива! Но... К моему привеликому сожалению, не попадались мне такие люди. :Ok:  
Еще раз благодарю Вас за ценнейшие советы! Обязательно воспользуюсь ими! 
Жалею лишь, что Казахстан на столько далек от Минска, а то я бы непременно нашла бы возможность испытать Вашу дотошность  :Grin:  настройкой моего горемычного фортепиано. :Blush2:  :Yes4: 
Всего Вам самого лучшего! И успехов на поприще людского понимания!

----------


## Maximillyan

> Еще раз благодарю Вас за ценнейшие советы! Обязательно воспользуюсь ими!


Спасибо. Если возникнут вопросы по инструменту (горемычное фортепиано), пишите, в силу возможного времени всенепременно отвечу. Небольшое видео с Вашей стороны, упростит эту задачу. С уважением, Максим
http://www.donguluk.ucoz.ru/

----------

